# Hardware für Gamer PC - passt das alles zusammen?



## Isabelle87 (18. Februar 2012)

*Hardware für Gamer PC - passt das alles zusammen?*

Hey!
Also ich möchte mir das erste Mal einen PC selber zusammenbauen und hab mir auch schon einige Hardware rausgesucht.
Von meinem alten PC kann man nix gebrauchen XD Alter Aldi-PC von 2004...der treibt mich in den Wahnsinn und zocken kann man mit dem sowieso net. Mein Zocker-Laptop (jaaa...Laptop ist nicht gut zum Zocken...aus Fehlern lernt man ^^) ist leider nach zwei Jahren kaputt gegangen.
Eigentlich wollte ich nicht über die 800 € kommen, aber jetzt lieg ich momentan bei ungefähr 860 €. Vielleicht kann man irgendwo noch sparen?
Und passt das auch alles schön zusammen? Gerade ein Mainboard auszusuchen finde ich sehr schwer. 
Erst war ich bei MSI (Board knapp bei 100 €), wegen einigen schlechten Erfahrungen von anderen Leuten bin ich dann aber auf Asrock umgestiegen.
Asus ist mir zu teuer... Da ich nur eine Graka benutzen möchte, brauch ich kein SLI bzw. Crossfire. Naja...vielleicht weis jemand noch ein besseres, nicht zuuu teures Mainboard? Oder ist das ok? Und auch beim Netzteil hab ich eeewig verglichen und gesucht. Bei beQuiet! bin ich etwas skeptisch...da gehen die Meinungen auseinander...tendiere eher zu einem von Enermax (leider so teuer), Cougar oder Corsair.

Also, hier mal mein momentaner Wunsch-PC:
i5 2500k boxed
Asrock P67 Pro3
MSI N 560 GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC
Kingston Hyper X DIMM 8GB DDR3-1333Kit blu
Corsair TX550M
Seagate ST500DM002 500 GB
LiteOn iHAS 324
Sharkoon T9 oder T28 Value

Sooo, ich glaub das wars. Wie siehts mit der Kühlung aus? Reicht der boxed Lüfter oder muss ich mir nen extra CPU Kühler kaufen?
Dann würde ich aber leider schon auf die 900 € zugehen...und das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden.
Wiederum ist mein Laptop wegen der Hitze draufgegangen XD Hab keine Lust, das mir das bei meinem PC passiert...
Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2012)

Das ist an sich alles okay.  Als Board ist von MSI auch das P67A-C45 gut bis 100€.

Bei der Festplatte kann man zB auch kaum sparen. Wo bestellst Du denn? 

CPU-Kühler würd ich einen Scythe Katana 3 oder Samurai zz nehmen, die kosten nur 20€ und sind schon besser und leiser als die Boxed.


----------



## svd (18. Februar 2012)

Die Komponenten passen gut zueinander. Das wird ein feiner Spiele PC.

Soll es definitiv ein Intel Rechner sein, gibt es aber nicht mehr soo viel Einsparpotential. 
Wenn CPU Übertaktung kein Thema ist, reicht eigentlich auch der "Core-i5 2400" für alle aktuellen und kommenden Spiele.
Dieser Prozessor kostet etwa 50€ weniger als der 2500K, also nur 75% des höheren Modells, bietet aber mindestens 90% dessen Leistung... (Standatdtakt vorausgesetzt, ist ja klar).

Weiters ließe sich noch bei der Grafikkarte sparen. Eine HD6870 ist noch immer gut genug für die meisten Spiele, kostet auch 50€ weniger als die GTX560Ti. Bietet natürlich keine PhysX Beschleunigung oder 3D Vision.
Da die GTX560Ti aber eine gute Karte ist, würde ich die Kaufentscheidung vom Monitor abhängig machen. Bis zu einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 wäre die HD6870 mehr als genug. Ab FullHD tendierte ich schon eher zur GTX560Ti. Einfach, um das bisschen mehr Luft nach oben zu haben...

Naja, es ließen sich also 100€ sparen. Ist ja schon was.

Und zum Kühler... natürlich reicht der Boxed Kühler vollkommen aus. Das Lautstärkempfinden ist aber, von Mensch zu Mensch, sehr unterschiedlich. Wenn dich der Lüfter des alten PCs nicht genervt hat, wird es der Intel boxed Lüfter noch weniger tun.
Wenn du dein Haustier scharf anschaust, weil es laut atmet, gibt es für 20-45€ Kühler, die leiser sind.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2012)

Klar, wenn man die 6870 nimmt, kann man sparen. Dann "muss" man halt früher erneut aufrüsten   da ist die Frage, was einen mehr "stört": jetzt 50€ mehr ausgeben oder etwas früher eine neue Karte benötigen. Wenn das Geld wirklich knapp ist, könnte man auch ein günstigeres Netzteil nehmen, denn theoretisch reicht auch ein GUTES mit 450W völlig aus. Mit mehr Watt bist Du aber halt besser abgesichert für weitere Upgrades.

Bei der CPU ist der 2400er in der Tat kaum merkbar schwächer, aber damit würdest Du Dir ein Übertakten halt verbauen. Wenn Du sowieso nicht übertakten wolltest, dann hast Du bei der CPU die beste Einsparmöglichkeit. 

Und als "cleverer" Spartipp: vlt. hast Du ja bei Dir oder in Deiner Familie eine externe Festplatte, die man an sich gar nicht wirklich braucht. Da könnte man schauen, was da für eine drin ist und die dann für den PC verwenden, und wenn Festplatten dann mal wieder Normalpreis erreicht haben (die sind wg. der Flut in Thailand letztes Jahr immer noch teuer => Produktionsrückstände), kann man sich ja dann eine neue holen.


----------



## Isabelle87 (18. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem 2400er ist wirklich ein guter Tipp. An eine Alternative CPU hab ich irgendwie gar nicht gedacht XD
Und ja, ich möchte eigentlich nicht übertakten.
Ich glaub ich bleib bei der 560ti.
Ja, das mit den Festplatten weiß ich...sonst hätte ich schon längst einen neuen PC.
Wollte mir eigentlich schon im November/Dezember letzten Jahres einen kaufen...
Leider hab ich hier nirgends ne Festplatte die man gebrauchen könnte.
Sind halt "nur noch" 30 Euro mehr bei der Festplatte.
Möchte eigentlich nicht mehr länger mit dem Kauf warten.
Jetzt sind Semesterferien, jetzt hab ich Zeit 
Wegen dem Netzteil...und ich hatte schon Angst das genau 500 Watt nicht reichen könnten XD
Hmm, dann lass ich es bei dem Boxed Kühler. Hauptsache ich komm nicht auf 90 °C wie bei meinem Laptop *lol*
Wollte bei Alternate bestellen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2012)

Schau mal die Preise zB bei hardwareversand.de - alternate ist oft RELATIV teuer, da musst Du mal genau vergleichen. Kann oft aus gleicht rauskommen, aber manchmal ist zB ein Netzteil oder Mainboard oder so direkt 20€ teurer.


----------



## Isabelle87 (18. Februar 2012)

Bei Hardwareversand bekomm ich aber nicht alle Sachen, wie z.B. das Gehäuse. 
Dann müsste ich wieder bei zwei Seiten bestellen = doppelte Versandkosten.
Ob das dann billiger ist, weis ich nicht 
Aber stimmt schon, Hardwareversand ist schon billiger, aber auf ein paar Komponenten wie z.B. mein Traumgehäuse möchte ich halt nicht verzichten


----------



## Zocker15xD (18. Februar 2012)

Guck doch mal bei Mindfactory oder Alternate, ob da die Teile zufällig mal billiger sind. Glaube ich aber nicht, deswegen wirds dich wohl auf anderen Seiten gleichviel oder mehr kosten wie wenn du bei Hardwareversand + iwo anders bestellst.

Übrigens rate ich dir von der Msi 560 Ti Twin Frozer 2 dringend ab!!! Der fehlen nämlich die Spawa-Kühler. Meine ASUS 560 Ti ist z.B. gut und auch sehr leise. Alternativ gäbe es natürlich noch die von EVGA oder Gigabyte.

Der i5 2400 reicht die nächsten Jahre noch völlig aus, und wenn dir die Leistung mal nicht mehr reicht, dann bringt ein übertakteter 2500K auch nix mehr. Dann brauchst du nämlich auch kein P67-Board für 100 Euro, sondern dann reicht dir auch ein H61/67-Board. Ich kann dir z.B. meins empfehlen, ein modifiziertes H61-Board, das auch die Grafikeinheit vom Prozessor nutzen kann, was eig. nur mit H67-Chipsätzen geht.


----------



## Isabelle87 (18. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab hier ne Rezension auf Amazon gesehen wo jemand schreibt, dass die Grafikkarte überarbeitet wurde:
"In den Testberichten im Internet werden meistens folgende Punkte an der Kühllösung der Twin Frozr II kritisiert:
- Ein schlechtes Lüfterprofil, das unter Last die Drehzahl zu hoch ansetzt.
- Das Fehlen eines passiven Kühlkörpers für die Spannungswandler, was durch eben jene höhere Drehzahl kompensiert werden muss.
Beides führte bei den Tests zu einer verhältnismäßig hohen Laustärke unter Last. Glücklicherweise ist das nicht länger der Fall. Die Twin Frozr II wird mittlerweile von MSI in einer neuen Revision ausgeliefert, die über einen Spannungswandler-Kühlkörper verfügt. Somit ist es möglich, ohne jede Gefahr für die Spannungswandler die Drehzahl runterzuschrauben."
Ist natürlich die Frage, ob das stimmt XD Die von Asus ist auch wieder um einiges teurer.
Hm, wegen dem H-Board weis ich nicht...bin noch am überlegen. Das P-Board von Asrock ist nicht viel teurer und onboard Grafik brauch ich ja eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Zocker15xD (18. Februar 2012)

Bei Alternate ist der Unterschied schon ziemlich groß (wenn du bei Hardwareversand bestellst, gibt es keinen Unterschied vom Preis; da ist die Karte 20 Euro billiger).
Wenn das mit der neuen Revision stimmt, kannst du die natürlich nehmen. Ich hoffe mal, dass die Karte auch schon von allen Händlern in der neuen Revision ausgeliefert wird.

Kannst natürlich auch das ASRock nehmen, das bietet mehr Aufrüstmöglichkeiten und du kannst ja auch den 2400 zur Not noch etwas übertakten.


----------



## Isabelle87 (19. Februar 2012)

Ok, dann bin ich jetzt bei folgender Zusammenstellung:

i5 2400 boxed
Asrock P67 Pro3
MSI N 560 GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC
Kingston Hyper X DIMM 8GB DDR3-1333Kit blu
Seasonic M12II-520 520 Watt
Seagate ST500DM002 500 GB
LiteOn iHAS 324
Sharkoon T28 Value

So, und da ich nicht übertakte, reicht ja anscheinend der Boxed-Lüfter.
Für ein anderes Netzteil hab ich mich entschieden, weil ich anscheinend einen ESP 8 pin Stecker für das Mainboard brauche und das Netzteil von Corsair irgendwie keinen hatte. Aber vielleicht lag ich da ja auch falsch. Vom Preis her ists jedenfalls egal :p
Nach langem hin und her überlegen zwischen der Asus Graka und der von MSI bin ich jetzt doch bei MSI geblieben.
Mit der 2400er CPU kann ich wirklich Geld sparen 
Ich werde bei Alternate und Hardwareversand bestellen, da z.B einige Sachen bei Hardwareversand billiger sind, und bei Alternate mein Laufwerk nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht.
Und danke für die schnellen Antworten ^^


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2012)

An sich reicht der 4pin-Stromstecker fürs Board fast immer aus, und auch das Corsair müsste an sich trotzdem auch 8pin bieten. Hier stehen die Stecker etwas genauer bei: Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX550M 550W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Isabelle87 (19. Februar 2012)

Hmm, ok, ich dachte das zwischen EPS und ATX Stecker ein unterschied besteht. Da steht nämlich wieder nur ATX 8 pin Stecker...
Oder ist das das selbe? Weil manchmal werden EPS Stecker extra aufgeführt... ich blick da nicht durch XD


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

Nimm lieber noch n Exta-Cooler wie den Katana dazu...der Intel Boxed-Kühler wird wirklich unerträglich laut.


----------



## Crysisheld (19. Februar 2012)

Isabelle87 schrieb:


> Ok, dann bin ich jetzt bei folgender Zusammenstellung:
> 
> i5 2400 boxed
> Asrock P67 Pro3
> ...



Anstatt dem ASRock würde ich zu einem ASUS P67H8 Rev3 greifen. Die ASRock taugen IMHO nicht viel und anstatt dem Kingston Hyper X den GSkill RipjawsX DDR3-1333 DIMM CL7 Dual Kit 
8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1333 DIMM CL7 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## Isabelle87 (19. Februar 2012)

Hm, das Asus hat aber Crossfire. Nehmen wir mal an ich würde vielleicht, eventuell irgendwann mal doch auf die Idee kommen zwei Grafikkarten zu benutzen, würde das nicht funzen, weil ich nämlich ne GTX 560 ti haben möchte. Crossfire steht meiner Meinung nach für AMD Grafikkarten. 
Das Extra könnte ich schon mal nicht benutzen. Aber eigentlich reicht mir auch ein Grafikkarten Steckplatz. 
Hätte es jetzt SLI, würd ichs mir echt überlegen ^^
Und preislich ist es momentan ziemlich wurscht ob ich ein H-Chip oder ein P-Chip nehme.
Und das Asrock Board hat bei einigen Tests gut abgeschnitten und es gibt auf viele gute Rezensionen.
Und was spricht gegen die Kingston RAM? Hab bis jetzt nur gutes darüber gehört.


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

SLI-Boards gibts aber erst ab ca. 120 Euro. Das ASRock ist schon okay, bei dem würde ich bleiben, bevor du das ASUS nimmst, das dir nur wieder wegen Defekten, Bugs usw. Ärger macht (hatte selbst schon eins => zurückgeschickt).

Gegen Kingston spricht gar nichts, aber du kannst einfach den billigsten nehmen, den du findest, z.B. den Corsair XMS3.
Der con Crysisheld vorgeschlagene hat lediglich niedrigere Latenzzeiten, was den Speicher etwas schneller macht...


----------

